# Iroquois



## Strike (28 Dec 2012)

https://mobile.twitter.com/rcnnewsmag/status/283021389680746498

HMCS Iroquois is now the oldest active destroyer.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (28 Dec 2012)

Well- that is sure something to brag about... :


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Dec 2012)

We're probably not too far behind for the oldest AOR's too.


----------



## cupper (28 Dec 2012)

We're Number One! We're Number One! We're Number One!

Oh. That's not a good thing. :facepalm:


----------



## Pat in Halifax (19 Jan 2013)

Okay but for navies of developed nations, we still have a ways to go to beat the USN
USS Lexington (CV 16)
Commisioned Feb '43
Decommissioned Nov '91
48+years (mind you she was out of service for a period following WWII)
I actually stumbled on this fact when preparing MRLs for the Iroquois class when I was in Ottawa.


----------



## NavalMoose (19 Jan 2013)

I believe the INS Viraat...formerly HMS Hermes(my old ship) has the record for longest serving


----------



## Old Sweat (19 Jan 2013)

Then there was the USS Michigan. She operated solely on the Great Lakes and was renamed the USS Wolverine in 1905. She was commissioned 29 Sep 1844 and decommissioned 6 May 1912. I came across here while researching the 1866 Fenian incursion into the Niagara Peninsula, as she intercepted and apprehended the Fenians as they attempted to escape to Buffalo.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Michigan_(1843)


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Jan 2013)

USS Constellation (1854)  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Constellation_%281854%29



> USS Constellation, constructed in 1854, is a sloop-of-war and the second United States Navy ship to carry the name.  Decommissioned in 1933, Constellation was recommissioned as a national symbol in 1940.  Constellation was again decommissioned on 4 February 1955, and stricken from the Naval Vessel Register on 15 August 1955 – about 100 years and two weeks from her first commissioning.


----------



## cupper (19 Jan 2013)

Isn't HMS Victory still commissioned in the RN?


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Jan 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Isn't HMS Victory still commissioned in the RN?




Yes, and she is the oldest warship in commission, but she, unlike _Constitution_, is a not afloat.


----------



## winnipegoo7 (19 Jan 2013)

Peru has a couple old ones:

Cruiser Almirante Grau
Launched:	December 19, 1941
Commissioned:	November 18, 1953
Still in service
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BAP_Almirante_Grau_(CLM-81)

Hospital Ship Puno (is apparently powered by a Llama Dung Engine)
Launched:	1872
Commissioned:	May 18, 1872
Still in service
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BAP_Puno_%28ABH-306%29


----------

